# ماهي وضيفة MAP Sensor



## khalidb77 (21 فبراير 2012)

أخواني اكرام السلام عليكم
ممكن اعرف وضيفة Manifold Absolute Pressure Sensor وأين موقعة بالمحرك؟ وهل هو نفس حساس كتله الهواء Mass Air flow Sensor؟


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (21 فبراير 2012)

اخي الكريم اليك ماتريد انشاء الله ستستفاد منه 
تقبل تحياتي


[font=&quot][/font][font=&quot]حساس الضغط المطلق للمدخل[/font][font=&quot] manifold absolute pressure
[/font][font=&quot]ويوجد على مدخل هواء المحرك او متصل مع المدخل بانبوب هواء وتتولد فيه[/font][font=&quot] 
[/font][font=&quot]اشارة كهربائية متناسبة مع ضغط هواء المدخل ويستخدمها العقل لحساب[/font][font=&quot] 
[/font][font=&quot]كمية الوقود المجهزة للمحرك وحساب الارتفاع من اجل تصحيح كمية الوقود[/font][font=&quot]
[/font][font=&quot]تبعا" للارتفاع لتغير كثافة الهواء معها[/font][font=&quot]

[/font]


----------



## khalidb77 (21 فبراير 2012)

شكرا اخي طارق للمعلومات القيمه هل من الممكن رؤية هذا الحساس وأستبداله ؟ ممكن رد يكون مدعم بصوره للحساس وهو بالمحرك مع شكري الجزيل؟


----------



## ابو ربحي (21 فبراير 2012)

أخي هذه صورة MAP Sensor ولكن يختلف مكان تواجده بالمحرك ولكن مهما اختلف مكان تواجده سواء في مدخل الهواء او في مقصورة المحرك وموصل مع مجمع السحب بواسطة انبوب مطاطي رفيع مهما اختلف وظيفته واحدة لا تتغير.


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (22 فبراير 2012)

اخي الكريم اعتقد بأن الاخ ( ابو ربحي ) قد لبى طلبك مشكورآ
تقبل تحياتي انت والا خ ابو ربحي


----------



## khalidb77 (23 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لك اخي استاذ طارق وشكري للأستاذ القدير ابو ربحي على المساعدة بارك الله بكم


----------



## malak200029 (18 مايو 2013)

اخى العزيز مشكورا على الجهد الرائع ولرجو منك شرح طريقة عملة


----------



## taymour (12 أبريل 2014)

هل من الممكن معرفة المشاكل الخاصة به و كيفية العلاج


----------



## hammer_h3 (16 أبريل 2014)

شكرا على المعلومة


----------



## كربم العراقي (5 يونيو 2014)

great


----------



## rania.a (13 يوليو 2014)

goooood ^_^


----------

